# Developing 3D photographs from Nishika



## acgoldis (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi!  

  I got one of those Nishika 3D cameras and sent the film back to Nishika for development.  It was returned to sender with a REFUSED on the envelope.

  Is there somewhere else I can send the film to get the photographs developed?

  Thanks in advance,

  ACG


----------



## chris (Sep 21, 2008)

A quick search came up with www.snap3d.com - may be worth a try.


----------



## acgoldis (Sep 23, 2008)

The prices there seem to indicate rolls of $2.50/photo for 4x6 images.  But what do they consider a "photo"?  Remember that each photo has two images associated with it.  Would a 24-exposure roll count as 24 photos are 12?

Even if it's 12, with shipping and handling it would be $41 -- kind of pricey.  Is this expected with 3D processing?


----------



## Helen B (Sep 23, 2008)

acgoldis said:


> Remember that each photo has two images associated with it.



It's a long time since I have seen a print from a Nishika, but aren't they single lenticular prints rather than stereo pairs? Lenticular prints were never cheap.

Best,
Helen


----------



## acgoldis (Sep 23, 2008)

They're lenticular.  

Hmm...I wonder if there's a way to do something clever with this to save money.  Have the film developed normally and put on a CD.

This will give us left and right images (I would hope).  If there's a way to take those two images and do something with them with software to make a 3D image (maybe print your own lenticular somehow?)

ACG


----------



## sdaleb (Jan 1, 2011)

I've seen posts where others have tried digital processing and they report that is does't work. Yes, lenticular processing is not only expensive but time consuming as well. I found a place, clik3d.com out of Canada. $54.00 for a roll of 36, which will yield 18 prints. I've had a Nishika for about 15 years, although I haven't used it in about 10. I probably took 6 or 8 rolls and found the effect to be pretty cool. The Nishika takes 4 images at once, each image using a half frame. The process is is laborious and time consuming, hence the cost. I'm going to give it a go, though. I'll report back in a few weeks if all goes well, or even if it doesn't.


----------

